# NSW State sponsorship 2017 (ICT Business Analyst - 26111)



## senps (Mar 25, 2015)

Hi All,

I submitted EOI with 60 points on 02/02/2017 with IELTS 7. Waiting for the NSW State sponsorship (ICT Business Analyst - 26111). How soon will I get invited according to your experiences? Hope to go with Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190).


----------



## Rmarw (Jan 30, 2017)

I applied on 6/1/2017 and still waiting. I had 65+5 points for 190.


----------



## ashwin4aus (Jun 10, 2015)

Did you try calling Immigration Department to check what can the reason for Delay here.
If you have their contact number, which we can dial from INDIA, then please share.... mine is a similar case.

Thanks,
Ashwin Srivastava


----------



## veen (May 5, 2017)

*Any idea on NSW EOI Invitation Times on April 2017 Onwards*

Dear Friends,

Do you have any idea of EOI time lines, how long will it take to receive an invitation in NSW for Visa type 190 for category 261111 ICT business Analyst .

Is there a occupation celing limit for 190 visa? I have only seen it for 189 and 489 visa


Following is my timeline friends:
261111 ICT business Analyst
Age: 30 points
Education: 15 points
English (IELTS) - 10 points 
State sponsorship: 5 points
Total: 60 points

EOI submitted: 04/20/2017
Invite: Awaiting


----------



## ajaysingh.nsn (Mar 3, 2017)

Hi All,

I am a new in this forum. This is my first post. I have a quick question to all senior members of this forum.

I am planning to lodged EOI.

My current score is 55 points + 5 state sponsorship. 

My ANZSCO code is 263311(Telecommunication Engineer).

Pl share me the process for applying for state sponsorship.

Your comments will be highly appreciated.

//Ajay


----------



## saranrt5 (May 31, 2017)

Hi Guys,

Just checking with you all, did you guys get ur ITA? and how long it took. I've submitted on 5th may 2017 and I've got my points auto updated today. So currently 65 pts for 189 and 70 pts for 190. Any idea how long NSW invites take?


----------



## Rmarw (Jan 30, 2017)

I am waiting since Jan 2017 with same points, it's a long wait ...


----------



## auspr17 (May 6, 2017)

Hello All,

Whoever has completed the ACs for iCT BA can you guys share the RnR and also review what i prepared for the ACS assessment.

Thanks a lot in advance..as this would enable me to apply for ACS asap...


----------



## sunnydream15 (Aug 2, 2017)

Rmarw said:


> I am waiting since Jan 2017 with same points, it's a long wait ...


Same here.. I am waiting since Dec 1st 2016.


----------



## nskprabhuoct29 (Aug 28, 2017)

Hi All,
I have filed EOI for NSW(Apr-2017) and VC(Jul-2017) 190 with 60+5 pts for 261112 ICT System Analyst. What possibilities exist in receiving invite from NSW or VC?

Thanks


----------



## thakurajay17 (Nov 30, 2014)

*Regarding NSW State sponsorship*

Dear Friends,

Hi Friends,

Do you have any idea of EOI time lines, how long will it take to receive an invitation in NSW for Visa type 190 for category 261111 ICT business Analyst .


Following is my timeline friends:
261111 ICT business Analyst
Age: 25 points
Education: 15 points
Experience: 15 Points
State sponsorship: 5 points
Total: 60 points

EOI submitted: 18/12/2017
Invite: Awaiting


----------



## harisabbasi86 (Nov 8, 2017)

Hi, What are the expected timelines for ITA for 70 pts (65+5). thanks


----------



## anbharad (Jan 21, 2018)

ajaysingh.nsn said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am a new in this forum. This is my first post. I have a quick question to all senior members of this forum.
> 
> ...


HI
if you had information now, can you share with me as i am in similar situation now as your post is..


----------



## Ram2409 (Feb 20, 2017)

NSW picks up a high amount of 20 PTE aspirants when compared to 10 PTEs. FYI. 26111 is a sin code currently in AUS PR, as cutoff points are so much that even a 75 pointer of 189 has to wait for 2-3 months now. 190 is a good option, but have to make sure you have a high score in PTE. So for a better chance to get an invite in either 189 or 190, improve your PTE scores. My few cents for your journey to AUS.


----------



## Jazzyb (May 1, 2018)

Hi I am planning to file my EOI for 2611 ,189/190 (NSW)PTE 20.Can you suggest if der are any chance of ITA for me .If yes then how much time it would take.75 points189 and 80 for 190.
Thanks


----------



## insider580 (Nov 16, 2015)

Ram2409 said:


> NSW picks up a high amount of 20 PTE aspirants when compared to 10 PTEs. FYI. 26111 is a sin code currently in AUS PR, as cutoff points are so much that even a 75 pointer of 189 has to wait for 2-3 months now. 190 is a good option, but have to make sure you have a high score in PTE. So for a better chance to get an invite in either 189 or 190, improve your PTE scores. My few cents for your journey to AUS.


Unfortunately, that is the only option left for Systems and Business Analysts.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

thakurajay17 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Hi Friends,
> 
> ...


with 60 wait is indefinite as of now.


----------



## Jazzyb (May 1, 2018)

Hi I have pte 20 in that case will 190 be faster.


----------

